
(GitHub) Git LFS 1GB bandwidth free tier limitation - slimsag
https://github.com/azul3d/engine/issues/156
======
brudgers
The blog post that lists the limitation:
[https://github.com/blog/1986-announcing-git-large-file-
stora...](https://github.com/blog/1986-announcing-git-large-file-storage-lfs)

Part of the communication issue is that Github doesn't treat "Free" as a plan
so there's no good place to place limitations.
[https://github.com/pricing](https://github.com/pricing)

I suppose that part of that is the subtle difference between the idea that
"Github is free for open source projects" versus "being free for you to host
your open source project". There's a separation between users and accounts
along the lines of Github as a free social network and as a money making
business.

------
slimsag
(OP here) @shurcooL raised an interesting point with me while chatting.

If I commit a 50 MB file into a git repo, GitHub is just "OK, download as much
as you want". But if I put it into git-lfs where it really belongs? "No, you
need to purchase data packs for >1GB bandwidth!".

I mostly just submitted this to warn others of the nuances here.

------
stephenr
This is honestly not surprising.

Git LFS is an over-engineered solution to the problem that deliberately makes
running your _own_ LFS server needlessly complex.

All of this just encourages/reaffirms people's decision to use GitHub, and
then of course they end up having to pay extra for data transmission on LFS
stored files.

